
Google’s Area 120 launches Byteboard to improve technical interviews - dylandavidson
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/17/googles-area-120-launches-byteboard-to-improve-technical-interviews/
======
rvz
> "So despite companies investing 7 to 9 hours per person on interviewing,
> they miss out on great, capable talent by testing for memorization instead
> of practical application of skills."

I'm not sure if I agree with this, I can easily eliminate 80% of candidates by
telling them to show me a project that is either in production or you have
recent patches that are classed as significant to well-known open-source
projects based on the technologies I require. That in itself raises the
barrier to exclude candidates who fail this threshold.

I don't think that what Google's approach to technical hiring solves anything
other than contributing to yet another way of screening candidates by
implementing a side-project for free in 40 mins with it being tied to your
Google account.

No thanks.

------
bitmovements
Disclaimer: I am google employee, all opinions expressed are my own.

Really excited to see interview platforms focus on time-constrained, mini-
projects. I also like the idea that there is an element of choice for the
applicant as well as potential employer -- having a one-size fits all
interview approach for different disciplines never made sense to me even if
everyone in the company is as "generalist" as they can be. I got to see the
Byteboard team put together this platform and I've been really impressed at
the passion involved in creating this product -- the team really put their
hearts into making something accessible and efficient that looks to respect
both parties time during the interview process.

